# Baby basketweave loafers - K



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

This pattern is for the basket-weave loafers. They are worked in the round on double-pointed needles in DK or light worsted yarn. There will be no seams to sew up, just a few loose ends to deal with.
Two sizes: 0-3 months and 3-6 months

Pattern $2.50

*Download for FREE* Feb 20th and Feb 21st
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-sew-basketweave-loafers


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are adorable, thanks for the link, and your very kind offer.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Janet, they are adorable. I just printed the pattern and read through it, your instructions are so easy to follow.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you Janet. Those booties are adorable. Your pictures look great. 

Robin


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Absolutely precious!! Thanx. Ciao..


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

missylam said:


> Thank you Janet, they are adorable. I just printed the pattern and read through it, your instructions are so easy to follow.


That is always good to hear. Sometimes it hard to put an idea into words. Thank you all for your encouragement.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

These are so cute! Thank you!!!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks can't wait to cast on.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They are so cute, thank you.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute! Thanks!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generous offer.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the gift. Love them.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you Janet!
They are adorable!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you Janet! I love these!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

These are lovely loafers ~ thank you for your free pattern :thumbup:


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you. I really want to give these a try before my youngest granddaughter goes into proper shoes.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just adorable!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank yo, Janet, for this wonderful pattern and you generosity.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful, never mastered knitting in the round though :0(


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, very nice.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are so cute, thanks for sharing your pattern!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. They are adorable.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Lovely many thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so very much.....I am knitting for future grand babies.....

One question...if I want the top to look like socks can I continue up the leg and/or do a 2x2 rib...then it will look like socks???

I also have the tennis shoe pattern and love, love it so much...

Your little booties are so cute...hope to see more patterns for little feet.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I surely appreciate your generous offer! Thank you. They are so cute.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks so much and they are so adorable.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, they are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## mbergis (Apr 11, 2011)

Thankyou, I hope I can make mine as well as you have made yours! A very special gift from you to my grandson!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for this adorable pattern. I wanted to try the tennis shoe pattern but I really am defeated by short rows in any pattern. I'm going to try this pattern for my new grandson due next month. Many, many thanks11


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are adorable and the button closure is a clever idea.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Catherine42 said:


> So cute! Thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank You! Thank You! I love your patterns! Its so nice of you to share. I really appreciate it!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you very much -lovely pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Janet, love the basketweave look! Thank you!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you janet...just realized where they were


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you! Well worth waiting for!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic design!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for being so generous with your talents. I have downloaded the pattern altho I don't knit for babies, I am old enough to realize to never shut anything out. lol
I appreciate the free pattern very much
ann


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much, Janet, for generously offering the pattern free to your KP friends. I've downloaded and can't wait until I need to make a baby gift so I can make these. In fact, I probably won't wait!

They're the cutest booties! Love them, and the pattern looks as though you made it easy to follow.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Janet ! They are adorable and it is so kind of you to offer the pattern for free !


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Your loafers are adorable!!


----------



## carolina_cotton (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! These are too cute.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable bootees, very sweet


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thankyou for the link the little loafers look so cute also very warm.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to try these!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you! these are so cute.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just lovely. Thank you


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Super cute! I love the hemmed band around the top, with the tie. Great design.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> This pattern is for the basket-weave loafers. They are worked in the round on double-pointed needles in DK or light worsted yarn. There will be no seams to sew up, just a few loose ends to deal with.
> Two sizes: 0-3 months and 3-6 months
> 
> Pattern $2.50
> ...


these look great. Sorry I missed your offer.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> This pattern is for the basket-weave loafers. They are worked in the round on double-pointed needles in DK or light worsted yarn. There will be no seams to sew up, just a few loose ends to deal with.
> Two sizes: 0-3 months and 3-6 months
> 
> Pattern $2.50
> ...


these look great. Sorry I missed your offer.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

hennie said:


> these look great. Sorry I missed your offer.


Sorry you missed the offer, BUT, I must say, the pattern is worth every penny!


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

So sorry I also missed the free pattern offer! These are really precious.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

They are perfect x


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So cute. Drats. I just saw this. I'll have to check in more frequently to this section.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they are so sweet


----------

